# *.inc datein sollen von aussen nicht erreichbar sein.



## alexorg (2. April 2003)

hallo,

also..... ich möchte gerne wissen wie ich es schaffe,
dass *.inc dateien von aussen nicht erreichbar sind...
(allso nur per include... man soll sie nicht vom browser aufrufen können) jetzt bitte nicht sagen das ich sie durch den php parser schicken soll... genau dies möchte ich nämlich nicht... es sollte einfach eine seite kommen wie z.b datei nicht gefunden oder so ähnlich-....

bei meinem webhoster geht dies nämlich und nun möchte ich das bei mir auch so haben  (ud-media.de)

thx im voraus,

alex


----------



## einfachso (3. April 2003)

Hi,

also wenn ich mich nicht irre, sollte es


```
<Files ~ "^\.inc">
Order allow,deny
Deny from all
<Files>
```

in deiner httpd.conf tun!? Also ähnlich wie bei .htaccess Dateien.

bye
einfachso


----------



## alexorg (3. April 2003)

jo... zwar nicht ganz aber so gehts dann:


```
<Files ~ (\.inc)>
Order allow,deny
Deny from all
</Files>
```


----------

